# Sentelic touch pad - x300v

## Juan Facundo

Hola gente. Tanto tiempo.

Hoy vengo a colaborar con algo que me ha costado mas trabajo de lo pensado configurar y que realmente me dio hasta bronca.

He buscado en muchos foros y listas de correo, intentando hacer funcionar el touch pad de una ultrabook exo nifty, modelo x300v. Parece que son muchas con las marcas con las que se comercializa esta ultrabook. Asi que puede ser para otras marcas tambien.

No es cosa de otro mundo, en si el touchpad se comunica a traves del viejo ps2 mouse. Yo no lo sabia y me quise morir cuando me di cuenta. Asi que lo unico que deben hacer es compilar ese modulo. Yo le agregue por las dudas todas las opciones en la configuracion del nucleo .

```

Device drivers -> Input device support ->

 --- Mice

  <*>   PS/2 mouse

   [*]     Elantech PS/2 protocol extension

   [*]     Sentelic Finger Sensing Pad PS/2 protocol extension

   [*]     eGalax TouchKit PS/2 protocol extension

```

Alguo que debi agregar al booteo, fue la siguiente linea:

```
i8042.noloop
```

y mi linea de grub quedo asi:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda2 i8042.noloop
```

Luego agregar como antiguamente se hacia... la configuracion del mouse 

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

antes de probar esto, probe hacer con la aplicacion gpm, usando sus datos como "repeater" y configurar esta alternativa, la que no funciona mal:

```
# gpm -m /dev/input/mouse0 -R imps2
```

luego de esto, deberiamos tener nuestro touchpad funcionando en linea de comandos. Lo siguiente es cambiar:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/gpmdata"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

```

Para poder usar el driver "mouse" de x11, hay que deshabilitar la opción "hotplug". De lo contrario x11 lo deshabilita por defecto. En este fragmento del log de x11 nos lo indica:

```
[   135.449] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   135.449] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   135.449] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   135.449] (WW) Disabling Mouse1

```

Para ello deberíamos agregar a nuesto xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option          "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection

```

Leí que no es lo mejor deshabilitar esta opción, pero yo no he podido hacer funcionar el mouse ps/2 a través de udev. Si alguien me puede decir como hacer, estría muy agradecido.

Tal vez hayan mejores configuraciones, o alguien puede mejorar esto, lo que seria muy bueno.

Saludos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, he seguido investigando al respecto, y modifiqué los siguiente:

- Eliminé el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf

- Agregué en la variable $INPUT_DEVICES de modo que quedó: 

```
$ echo $INPUT_DEVICES

evdev mouse synaptics keyboard
```

- Re-emerge 

```
$ emerge xorg-drivers -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Así que pasando el limpio, sería compilar el modulo en el kernel, agregar la opción "i8042.noloop" en la linea de booteo y luego agregar en $INPUT_DEVICES la opción "synaptics". Con esto me funciona muy bien.

----------

## jemaydup

como configuraste el bios para que la instalacion de linunx reconozca el disco.

mantuviste el windows 8, lo sacaste.

si tenes al animo y me mandas unas fotos de como quedo el bios/uefi y algun paso a paso.

te lo agradesco

----------

## Juan Facundo

Perdon por la demora.

No, en mi maquina no viven windows...  :Very Happy: 

Ese tema no lo pude resolver. Lo que hice fue instalar grub (el viejo, no grub 2) en el disco comun y booteaba de ahi, luego el sistema de archivos raiz estaba en el sdd.

Mmm, dificil el paso a paso. recuerdo que para empezar a instalar y reconocer los dispositivos mas facilemnte, use knoppix. Luego instale knoppix en el hd (no sdd) y de ahi empece con gentoo.

----------

